# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Orense...la ciudad de los puentes sobre el Río Miño.

## jlois

No hay viaductos que sean de una importancia llamativa ni por su diseño ni por sus dimensiones, pero creo que merece la pena reseñar la curiosidad del número de pasos que salvan el cauce del Miño en un tramo tan corto de dicho curso.



https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...type=1&theater




> Puente Romano (A Ponte Vella)  Del primer puente romano de la época de Augusto sólo quedan algunas piedras en las bases. En el siglo XII se reconstruyó dando el perfil actual con arco apuntado, pero las nuevas ruinas tienen que esperar al siglo XVII, en que Melchor Velasco aplica la solución definitiva. La torre que aparece en el escudo de la ciudad fue demolida en el siglo XIX.
>  Puente Milenio (Ponte do Milenio)  Inaugurado en el 2001, fue diseñado por el arquitecto Álvaro Varela y el ingeniero Juan M. Calvo con la combinación de hormigón y acero. Su original curva es realzada por la pasarela peatonal que llega a elevarse 22 metros, dando lugar a extraordinarios miradores sobre el Miño. Todo ello lo convierte en símbolo de progreso de la ciudad. La pendiente de sus alerones es de un 67%.
>  Puente Nuevo (Ponte Nova)  Bajo el diseño del ingeniero Martín Díez de la Banda, se terminaron las obras en 1918. Su nombre provenía por comparación con la que hasta el momento existía: Ponte Vella. Consta de seis arcos de piedra con un tramo metálico de arco parabólico. Desde entonces se completó con otros: el viaducto, la Puente Novísima, y más recientemente la pasarela de Vao.
>  Viaducto  Aunque el ferrocarril llegó a Orense en 1881, no sería hasta el año 1958 en el que finalizaría el proyecto que permitía cruzar el río para que con ello el tren pudiera seguir su paso al sureste de Galicia. El diseño fue obra de José Luis Tovar Bisbal (quien también proyectó la estación de tren), realizando el trabajo en hormigón. Su longitud total alcanza los 415 m y sus arcos una altura de 46 metros.
>  Puente Novísimo (Ponte Novísima)  Su construcción pretendía aliviar el tráfico del Puente Nuevo, pero no será hasta 1971 cuando entrará en funcionamiento. También se le denomina, por su emplazamiento, do Ribeiriño o das Caldas.
>  Pasarela del Vao (Pasarela do Vao)  Esta pasarela peatonal se inauguró en 2003, comunicando el barrio del Puente con el centro de la ciudad a través del centro comercial. Se apoya únicamente en dos pilares de hormigón, mientras que el resto de la estructura consiste en tubos metálicos entrelazados. Su nombre deriva de un antiguo paso que en las épocas estivales se utilizaba para cruzar el río sin necesidad de pagar el peaje del puente. Hace relativamente poco ha sufrido obras de mantenimiento.
>  Puente Loña (Ponte Loña)  Este puente se cita en documentos del siglo XII, aunque que es posible que en la época romana existiese otro (de madera o de piedra) para dar acceso a las termas de Mende o a la vila agrícola galaico-romana de Santomé. Se conservan su fábrica medieval de un solo arco, consolidada en 1969 y restaurada en 1988. Por último, el Barbaña llegó a tener tres puentes históricos, pero o desaparecieron (los actuales datan de los siglos XIX y XX) o fueron trasladados (como sucede con el antiguo Puente Codesal).
>  Puente Codesal (Ponte Codesal)  Su nombre provendría de los «codesos» (tipo de arbusto silvestre típico de Galicia) que abundarían en el entorno del Polvorín, lugar en que se encontraba hasta que en 1984 fue trasladada a las tierras de Cabeanca, casi en el límite con el municipio de Amoeiro. De esta forma se evitó la desaparición de un puente del siglo XV o XVI, aunque quedó en un lugar apartado y poco conocido.
>  Viaducto do Ribeiriño  Acceso centro de la A-52 a la ciudad (barrio de Vistahermosa).


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orense

A estos puentes hay que añadir una nueva pasarela que se ubica aguas abajo de la Presa de Velle...




> La ciudad de Ourense cuenta con una nueva pasarela sobre el río Miño situada entre el viaducto del tren y el embalse de Oira y que completa al entramado de puentes y pasarelas que tiene la ciudad de las Burgas.
> 
> La nueva pasarela es de tipo atirantado, con un tablero de hierro y madera que es sostenido por stirantes de acero, sujetos a dos mástiles de unos 40 metros de altura y tiene como principal peculiaridad que forma unas curiosas curvas que la hacen cuanto menos más atractiva. 
> 
> La distancia entre las cimentaciones de los mástiles es de 110 metros. La pasarela permite completar un paseo sin tener que ir a cruzar al embalse de Oira y permite llegar desde la zona de la Loña hasta las piscinas de Oira directamente.


http://turismogalicia.blogspot.com/2...a-ourense.html

----------


## ARAGORM

Bonita imagen Jose Luis, es muy curiosa, me pregunto que si el hijo del alcalde ¿ no será ICCP?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> No hay viaductos que sean de una importancia llamativa ni por su diseño ni por sus dimensiones, pero creo que merece la pena reseñar la curiosidad del número de pasos que salvan el cauce del Miño en un tramo tan corto de dicho curso.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=3050661901479&set=a.2494450676546.2  140258.1111182193&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orense
> ...


Hombre, el segundo empezando por abajo sí que tiene un diseño cuanto menos curioso.

----------


## jlois

Ciertamente, amigo Lujan, que mis palabras escondían una cierta ironía porque hay varios de ellos que tienen su singularidad que los hace únicos, aunque también quería relativilizarlos un poco respecto a cualesquiera de esos viaductos tan colosales que vemos en otros hilos. 
La curiosidad principal reside en la cantidad de puentes que cruzan el Río Miño en no mucha distancia del cauce. De ahí, esa foto que logra enfocar seis de ellos , de un total de once si tomamos al paso por la coronación de la presa de Velle como uno de ellos.

En cuanto al que te refieres, es el llamado Puente del Milenio y en este enlace hay una información bastante interesante al respecto.

http://www.turismoenxebre.com/2010/0...o-ourense.html

----------


## REEGE

Yo en éste imagen veo, lo cómodos que somos y nos hemos vuelto... Obras, comisiones, gastos y más obras para dar una excesiva comodidad al ciudadano...
A mi el que más me llama la atención, es el de piedra, el más antiguo, el mejor posicionado y el que nos dice que muchas veces se construye por el hecho de construir y que los antiguos eran más sabios que los de ahora y se dedicaban a crear beneficios para todo un pueblo sin despilfarrar lo que ahora se gasta... o gastaba, que parece que ahora nos estamos dando cuenta de todo!!
Un saludo y excepcional reportaje Jlois.

----------


## perdiguera

Respecto a lo que dice REEGE algo de razón tiene, sobre todo en que hay algunos que parecen modernos y que es inconcebible que tengan alguna de sus pilas en el cauce, pero la evolución de las necesidades del ser humano a lo largo de los tiempos, la fotografía da una excelente muestra, hace que sean necesarias nuevas vías de franqueo del cauce y así se han ejecutado, con mayor o menor acierto claro está. Sólo hay que ver la evolución con el paso del tiempo:
El de más arriba en la fotografía parece de FFCC y más que puente es un viaducto bas, el segundo, con arco rebajado está muy bien integrado, el tercero parece una pasarela peatonal, que no ha tenido en cuenta el proyectista la afección al cauce ya que ha dispuesto una pila en él pudiendo, con un poco más de esmero en el cálculo, haberlo dispuesto exento, el cuarto es el medieval, no sé si románico o más tardío, pero precioso, el quinto es puro diseño, sin problemas presupuestarios el autor ha creado un puente único, una especie de cantilever atirantado invertido con la plataforma a la mitad que respeta el cauce tras realizar una pequeña península en el margen izquierdo del río y por último el sexto es un puente de los llamados de catálogo carreteril, anodino que bien podría haberse esmerado su autor en centrar el arco, haciéndolo más amplio, en el cauce.
Aunque, la verdad sea dicha ya, no se hacen puentes como los de antes. Y tampoco las necesidades son las mismas.
Por lo que respecta a la fotografía de jlois es preciosa.

----------


## jlois

Te doy toda la razón , amigo Reege, la curiosidad de tener tantos puentes resulta demasiado cara para justificar el simple hecho de verlos así , todos juntos. Después, la funcionalidad por la cual se acometieron cada uno de los mismos, deja con mucho de seguir justificando los gastos de su construcción. 
No podemos entrar en el debate de si valen o no valen...simplemente, ahora que están levantados, lo que nos queda es admirar a la ciudad como tal, e intentar aprender de las duras lecciones que la vida nos da, aunque este extremo, y cuando de las administraciones se trata, deja mucho que desear.
Quizás...y digo sólo quizás, como reflexión muy personal, el puente que le llamó la atención a Luján, el Puente del Milenio, halla sido una verdadera aberración en todos los sentidos, menos en el de su curioso diseño que sin duda alguna ha hecho trabajar a más de un técnico de la materia. Ha sido una aberración en el sentido de que el tráfico sigue teniendo problemas que la construcción de dicho puente no ha podido sino tan sólo aliviar. Es más, en su día, dicho viaducto fué proyectado entre otros fines para cerrar el paso rodado por el Puente Romano, que siempre había sido una verdadera arteria de entrada y salida de la ciduad, ya que como bien comentas Reege, todo se fué construyendo en torno a ese Puente Romano que nuestros antepasados dejaron en tan perfectas condiciones .

En fin, Orense es una ciudad que sorprende al visitante por muchas razones, el río Miño que lo divide en dos, las Burgas que caldean el subsuelo de la ciudad, sus monumentos emblemáticos y...sobretodo, el entorno de la Ribeira Sacra ...entre otras muchas razones. 

La explicación de José Manuel, es detallada y muy interesante. En cuanto a la imagen , no es mía, ya os coloqué su enlace, pero sí que es de una enorme belleza.

----------


## perdiguera

Sobre lo que dices del quinto puente y su nivel de servicio, por lo poco que puedo ver en la foto, parece que la culpa de los problemas del tráfico no es el propio puente en sí sino los accesos al mismo.
Esa rotonda, o glorieta, que hay a la izquierda hace que disminuya bastante la capacidad de circulación, más teniendo en cuenta que le viene, a la glorieta, el tráfico del sexto puente, el cual parece que sostiene una vía rápida, que gire a la derecha.
Es evidente que si me dan a elegir me quedo con el medieval, como bonito; como funcional el de FFCC, como diseño el del Milenio y como integrado el segundo.
La que llamo pasarela es, con diferencia, el que menos me gusta de todos.

----------


## jlois

Para que os hagais una idea de la fuerza que el Río Miño llega a tener en momentos puntuales , tales como cuando Belesar abre compuertas a diestro y siniestro, os coloco un enlace a un reportaje muy interesante sobre las riadas que se declararon en diciembre del 2009, así mismo, el autor del reportaje explica gráficamente sobre una imagen del google earth mediante un trazado rojo ,hasta dónde llegó la crecida del 2000, precisamente en las fechas en las que la Presa de Belesar llegó a desembalsar más de 2000 m3/s.

http://foro.tiempo.com/ourense-mira-...t114490.0.html

----------


## perdiguera

Hola jlois,
Me he visto el reportaje que has puesto y está muy bien explicado, sólo hay dos detalles que me creo que el autor está confundido:
Cuando dice que el caudal desembalsado por las compuertas es de 20.000 litros por segundo, me parece muy poco para lo que se ve en la foto y luego cuando habla del puente romano.
Puede que sus cimientos sean romanos, que tenga algún ornamento romano pero los arcos centrales no son romanos, seguro.
Los romanos, por lo que yo conozco, no hacían puentes con arcos apuntados u ojivales, siempre empleaban el arco de medio punto con bóveda de cañón y así no transmitían tracciones a las pilas ni al cimiento, siempre trabajaban a compresión.
El puente tiene pinta de medieval, posiblemente de los siglos XII o XIII.

----------


## jlois

Bueno...en cuanto a los 20.000 litros citados , supongo que se equivocó al convertir m3 a litros...No he encontrado las cifras exactas en cuanto a la crecida del 2009, pero sí se que Belesar estuvo desembalsando con picos de 1500 m3/s, y si a esto sumamos lo que el Miño en su recorrido hasta Los Peares se incrementaría esa primera cifra, y aun más cuando por debajo de Los Peares ( zona que tu conoces por varios motivos, jejeje) el Sil aportase una cantidad parecida o mayor si cabe, entonces estaríamos dándonos un poco de idea del volúmen que le llegaría a la presa de Velle.

Te recomiendo que visiones las imágenes de este enlace:

http://www.galeon.com/paira/mino2000.htm

Y sin entrar en cifras exactas, uno se puede dar idea de la cota que llegó a alcanzar el cauce del Río Miño , ese que parece bajar tan tranquilo en la imagen que preside este hilo, en aquella primera semana de diciembre del 2000, cuando la presa de Velle tuvo que abrir las compuertas de una forma tan impactante que las aguas pasaron por encima de la carretera general que bordéa el río. Estamos hablando de una presa que tiene una capacidad de aliviado cercana a los 8000 m3/s. En aquella época se estaba construyendo el famoso Puente del Milenio y los andamios que soportaban el tablero mientras se atirantaba todo el puente, estuvieron muy cerca de ser arrastrados por la fuerza del Miño. Quizás debamos abrir un hilo en inundaciones , referido a esta riada del 2000.

En cuanto a la definición de medieval o romano, quien mejor que tu, amigo Perdiguera , para clasificarlo como hay que hacerlo. Para todos aquellos que lo hemos recorrido en algún momento, el nombre de Puente Romano ha sido el más empleado pero si hay que ceñirse a su historia, es puente medieval por las modificaciones que se produjeron a lo largo del tiempo, tal como citas. 

http://www.traianvs.net/textos/puentes05.php

El puente en sí pertenecía a la llamada Vía Nova, la XVIII y por lo poco que me acuerdo de su historia , fué un puente que sufrió muchas reformas y derrumbes varios hasta que en los siglos que mencionas, José Manuel , se alzó con la vista que actualmente podemos ver. 
De todas formas, creo que ha sido muy oportuno el quitarle el paso por encima de él de los vehículos y dejarlo para disfrutar caminando por su calzada de piedra erosionada por los tiempos de los tiempos. 
No quiero dejar de recordaros la crecida del 2000 que fué impactante y donde esta serie de puentes tuvieron que enfrentarse a un volúmen descomunal del Río Miño.

----------


## jlois

A los puentes que se han comentado en los anteriores mensajes, habría que sumar dos más que se hallan siguiendo el curso del río Miño hacia Ribadavia y que se pueden englobar en el conjunto de puentes del casco urbano de Orense.
Uno es el Viaducto de Eirasvedras y que se trata de la entrada sur a Orense desde la A-52, autovía de las Rías Baixas.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...174406&page=88

El otro paso es la nueva pasarela que hay justo al lado del anterior, y que comunica ambas márgenes del río Miño a la altura de las termas de Outariz, de las que recibe su nombre.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31633390

Y en este artículo de prensa podeis ver los dos puentes a los que me refiero y al fondo también se puede distinguir el viaducto del Ave.

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/ourense...03_8877183.htm

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a todos por el reportaje y las explicaciones, que pena que sobre estructuras de puentes no entiendo, pero con ustedes seguro que aprendo bastante. 
Sobre los puentes siempre tengo preferencia por la piedra, en mi juventud trabajé con el granito.
Bueno me ha gustado mucho este tema.
Gracias a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Un tema bastante bonito.
Muchas gracias a JLois por las fotos y enlaces y tambien a Perdiguera por sus explicaciones.
Saludos

----------

